# local 351 question



## Sliver (Mar 5, 2009)

Call the Local's Hall or JATC and ask them. When you apply you will need to take an aptitude test before you can interview.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Alhenry92 said:


> Hey all,
> I was out and about when i came across an electrician who recommended me to go to local 351. I asked him when the best time to apply would be and he said around April 1st or later this month because things are slow for EVERYONE, which i do not doubt. So i went back home and looked up local 351 IBEW. The thing that's got me confused: how do i apply? Do i walk in or do i apply online? Im in dire need of a job, and training would also give me a boost, so i believe the IBEW is the way to go.


Isnt 351 allentown? Ur profile says jersey? Make sure ur at the right hall! And yes, just walk in and ask! Have a resume and be dressed nice( no flipflops and cutoffs)


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

denny3992 said:


> Isnt 351 allentown? Ur profile says jersey? Make sure ur at the right hall! And yes, just walk in and ask! Have a resume and be dressed nice( no flipflops and cutoffs)


Sorry allentown is 375.... Good luck


----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

351 is south jersey and the hall you need to go to is in vineland. I think they only take apps on Wednesdays.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

IBEW Local 351
1113 Black Horse Pike
Folsom, NJ 08037

go there


----------



## brownie525 (May 15, 2010)

Celtic said:


> IBEW Local 351
> 1113 Black Horse Pike
> Folsom, NJ 08037
> 
> go there


thats the address for the hall. 

were you want to go for an apprentice application is.

JATC Local 351

1837 North East Blvd.

Vineland, NJ 08360

856-696-2333

be warned that I do not think they are taking a new apprenticeship class this year. we currently have apprentices on the books, with no end in sight really so if you need a job quickly this probably isnt your best bet right now.


----------



## Alhenry92 (Sep 14, 2012)

When is the best time to start applying?


----------



## brownie525 (May 15, 2010)

usually apps are taken once a year around feb - march I think, cant remember exactly, they usually run and ad in the paper. you can call the number i posted and talk to Paula, shes very sweet and will be able to give you an exact answer. 

If your young and have an interest in the trade it really is a great program, with tons of benefits. Good luck. let me know if you have any other questions :thumbsup:


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

Alhenry92 said:


> Hey all,
> I was out and about when i came across an electrician who recommended me to go to local 351. I asked him when the best time to apply would be and he said around April 1st or later this month because things are slow for EVERYONE, which i do not doubt. So i went back home and looked up local 351 IBEW. The thing that's got me confused: how do i apply? Do i walk in or do i apply online? Im in dire need of a job, and training would also give me a boost, so i believe the IBEW is the way to go.


I'd be leery of anything on april 1st


----------

